# iracing



## John74

Anyone race on iracing ?

I have only just started so i definitely have a lot to learn but im enjoying it.

Also make video's so i can hopefully look back at a future date and see how much i have improved.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Looks like fun. You could have thrown yourself onto the floor when you crashed to add to the realism. 😁


----------



## Kerr

I used to be heavily into iracing years ago. It's good fun, but it takes up a lot of time to be competitive. 

I do always promise myself I'll get back involved. It wouldn't go down well with her. :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

I've been looking into Sim Racing recently, I'm really keen on getting a wheel setup for the PS5 and PC.

Seen lots of actual real life race drivers start sim racing to keep their reactions and instinct from falling behind during Covid which is fantastic that although sat in a static chair (for us mortals who can't afford a 50k plus motion rig) it does help those racing factors.

It's funny I see this thread as I've just come off the iRacing website. I had a wheel on the PS2 for Gran turismo 3 and haven't had one since and haven't properly played Gran Turismo really since (Did have GT Prologue thingy on the PS3), so I am keen to get set up ready for Gran Turismo 7.

Are the races on iRacing live and match made all the time as I noticed next live race would be at something like 1/2am our time?

(P.S. Have subbed and liked)

EDIT - Didn't realise how old this thread was. How is it going now? Noticed you're still uploading vids!


----------



## Kerr

All the races are live and with scheduled start times. Very regular races for popular series with lots of entrants. 

You are paired against drivers of a similar ability. If you're too fast your rating will go up quickly and you'll find yourself moving up into a quicker race group. 

iRacing is very good, but it's not the cheapest. You have to think of it as a hobby and not a game. With the amount of content now it'll be expensive to catch up. You'll need to build up. 

I've not been back for years. I keep promising myself, but I know how much time it consumes. It's highly addictive.


----------



## NeilG40

I used to be in to it a few years ago and had all the content but as Kerr says it became like a second job keeping up with the all practice needed to stay competitive.

I did think about getting back in to it once I got a vr headset and even subscribed for a year but never did anything more than a couple of practice sessions.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> All the races are live and with scheduled start times. Very regular races for popular series with lots of entrants.
> 
> You are paired against drivers of a similar ability. If you're too fast your rating will go up quickly and you'll find yourself moving up into a quicker race group.
> 
> iRacing is very good, but it's not the cheapest. You have to think of it as a hobby and not a game. With the amount of content now it'll be expensive to catch up. You'll need to build up.
> 
> I've not been back for years. I keep promising myself, but I know how much time it consumes. It's highly addictive.


Do it! :lol:



NeilG40 said:


> I used to be in to it a few years ago and had all the content but as Kerr says it became like a second job keeping up with the all practice needed to stay competitive.
> 
> I did think about getting back in to it once I got a vr headset and even subscribed for a year but never did anything more than a couple of practice sessions.


That's great!

I think the appeal of it being a bit full on is probably what keeps people in the sim and racing for glory. (If you have/can make the time that is).

It's all well and good completing Forza Horizon but when you get into a sim with real racers taking rules etc seriously and potentially bumping into real life race drivers, man that's awesome/


----------



## NickP

I've got a gaming PC on order and am keen to try out iRacing - I currently use ACC on the PS5 and GT Sport, from what I understand ACC is a lot better on PC than console....


----------



## The happy goat

Looks really good, is it just Indy style cars or F1 to?


----------



## NeilG40

The happy goat said:


> Looks really good, is it just Indy style cars or F1 to?


Everything really, since I was doing it they've added rallycross and stadium trucks.


----------



## Kerr

Starbuck88 said:


> Do it! :lol:
> 
> That's great!
> 
> I think the appeal of it being a bit full on is probably what keeps people in the sim and racing for glory. (If you have/can make the time that is).
> 
> It's all well and good completing Forza Horizon but when you get into a sim with real racers taking rules etc seriously and potentially bumping into real life race drivers, man that's awesome/


I'd like to keep Julie. :lol:

As it's all online all your racing and practice sessions are logged. There is members that sleep for a few hours a day and play iRacing the rest.

It is taken very seriously once you're up to a good rating.


----------



## John74

Some people put a huge amount of time into this sim/game. Max Verstappen regularly does the special events teaming up with other real life drivers or pro sim racers.

I would be happy just to get in the same race as those drivers but I'm definitely still stuck in the slower splits.


----------



## mehwish.yati

Starbuck88 said:


> I've been looking into Sim Racing recently, I'm really keen on getting a wheel setup for the PS5 and PC.
> 
> Seen lots of actual real life race drivers start sim racing to keep their reactions and instinct from falling behind during Covid which is fantastic that although sat in a static chair (for us mortals who can't afford a 50k plus motion rig) it does help those racing factors.
> 
> It's funny I see this thread as I've just come off the iRacing website. Also try these GTA 5 car cheats. I had a wheel on the PS2 for Gran turismo 3 and haven't had one since and haven't properly played Gran Turismo really since (Did have GT Prologue thingy on the PS3), so I am keen to get set up ready for Gran Turismo 7.
> 
> Are the races on iRacing live and match made all the time as I noticed next live race would be at something like 1/2am our time?
> 
> (P.S. Have subbed and liked)
> 
> EDIT - Didn't realise how old this thread was. How is it going now? Noticed you're still uploading vids!


I was really intrigued in sim driving, but the entry cost is prohibitively high. I could make my own mounts and even use a junkyard bucket seat, but just the wheel, pedals, and shifter would put me back at least $400.


----------

